
Googlers Living at Google: Tiny Spaces, Probably No Sex - kafkaesq
http://recode.net/2015/10/20/googlers-living-at-google-tiny-spaces-probably-no-sex/
======
pavornyoh
>Tiny Spaces, Probably no sex.

Wrong assumption. I am sure if a Googler wanted a "slip in", a tiny space
wouldn't be a hindrance.

